# Social Security Number



## lux83 (May 20, 2016)

So last year I filed my 407 and gave up my greencard. About a month ago, I sent off the final forms (1040, 1040NR and 8854). So I am pretty much done, but I have one last question before I can breathe a final sign of relief.

I read somewhere, I believe, that you have to "hand in" your social security number. I can't find any evidence/proof of this requirement anywhere online, but I swear I read it once. Is this true? Or is there something else I do need to do?


----------



## JustLurking (Mar 25, 2015)

lux83 said:


> I read somewhere, I believe, that you have to "hand in" your social security number. I can't find any evidence/proof of this requirement anywhere online, but I swear I read it once. Is this true?


No. You'll want to keep your SSN in any case, since it is the key to getting social security payments later from the US if you paid in for enough years qualify for them.

You're done, then. It's a great feeling to be fully rid of the IRS, isn't it?


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Australia has a totalization agreement with the US.
https://www.ssa.gov/international/Agreement_Pamphlets/austrlia.html

If you paid into US social security for even three or four years, you may be able to get a small pension.

I did this, on the basis of 4 years of US contributions and the US-UK totalization agreement. Which I would never have known about, if America hadn't come bothering me about FATCA.

Result: the US has long since paid for my renunciation, and keeps on paying me every month, just like clockwork. And not just me, but also my ex, who never worked a day in America.

Hang onto that little card.


----------



## lux83 (May 20, 2016)

Thanks all. Guess I am finally, finally FREE!

I'll hang on to it and see where it gets me 30-40 years from now when it's time to apply.

Thanks again.


----------

